

How to do a social media check up for your site - yurylifshits
http://yurylifshits.com/how-to-do-a-social-media-check-up-for-your-si

======
yurylifshits
This is a 'leftover' from The Like Log Study (HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2300300>)

